# UK Citizen - Saudi Visa with spent conviction



## Danfelix (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello.

I am going through the process of applying for a Saudi Visa. The job will be working with the Saudi Defence on behalf of U.K. Ministry of Defence.
I have various security clearances, as well as a US 10 Year Visa and have travelled to Australia without issue.

However, in 2005 and subsequently 2006 I was convicted for two offences. 

1. Drink Driving or DR10 being the licence code. These I believe are considered spent after 10 years and removed from licence history.
2. Common Assault - Being caught up in a brawl outside a nightclub when I was 18/19.

I have been asked to provide a Police Report - namely a ACRO. Having possessed one a few years ago to get my American Visa, I saw both convictions on it. However they were still within 10 years.

Firstly, IF they are still on there, will they stop any Visa being granted? 
Secondly - Can I have these removed now they are completely spent?

Any help, much appreciated

Dan


----------



## RT21 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi Dan, I read your post on the Saudi visa application and past conviction on drink driving and being in the exact same position as you wondered what the outcome was for you. Any advice would really help me please. Many thanks


----------

